# Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker or cornerlights for your VW?



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Well we are:*
A) Offering special pricing
B) Doing special preordering groupbuys
C) Developing new models currently

Choose your model from below and CLICK on it

_Quote »_
*Golf I & Jetta I** (Mk1) *
Golf (Rabbit) and Jetta produced from 1975 to 1984 including *pickup *models.
*Golf II & Jetta II** (Mk2) *
Golf and Jetta produced from 1985 to 1992
*Golf III & Jetta III** (Mk3) *
Golf III and Jetta III (Vento) produced from 1993 to 1999.
*Golf IV & Jetta IV** (Mk4) *
Golf IV and Jetta IV (Bora) produced from 1998 to present including *R32* & *337/GLI*
*Corrado*

*Passat** (B5.5) *
*Vanagon:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1454406
*Cabriolet** (Mk1) *

*Cabriolet** (Mk3) *

*Cabriolet** ("Mk3.5") *

*Dasher:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1463120
*Touareg:*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1454902






_Modified by Cullen at 1:29 PM 7-29-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker or cornerlights for your VW? (Cullen)*

* Mk1
IN STOCK
*

*NOTE all these are for US spec only!*
*Early Rabbit/Cabriolets and Pickups (Caddy):*
(The lenses only enables you to keep the nice OEM Hella metal housing)

_Quote »_
Clear lenses:








(Picture shows with silver dualfilament bulb to retain looks but also function)


*IN STOCK*
*Clear lenses: $14.99pair w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)

*************************************************************
Smoked lenses:










*IN STOCK*
*Clear lenses: $14.99/pair w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)



*Later Rabbit and Pickups (Caddy):*

_Quote »_
Clear corner lenses:








(Shown with ORANGE bulb)

*IN STOCK*
*Clear corner lenses: $34.99 w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)
*************************************************************
Smoked corner lenses:
(pictures to come!)
*Smoked corner lenses: $34.99 w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)
*************************************************************
*************************************************************
Clear side lenses:

(Will work on the front on your Pickup (Caddy) or/and rear of your Rabbit!)

*IN STOCK*
*Clear side lenses: $17.99 w/free shipping*


*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)

*************************************************************
Smoked side lenses:

*IN STOCK*
*Smoked side lenses: $17.99 w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)



*Jettas:*

_Quote »_
Clear corner lenses:

*IN STOCK*
*Smoked corner lenses: $29.99 w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)
*************************************************************
Smoked corner lenses:

*IN STOCK*
*Smoked corner lenses: $29.99 w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT! *(Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)



_Quote »_ 
*SIDEMAKERS for the side (early and Cabriolet)*
We have sent out the samples to the factory!
*(STAY TUNED FOR UPDATES)*
Just to make it clear we are talking about these in CLEAR
(maybe smoked later)

These are what we are talking about btw












_Modified by Cullen at 1:16 PM 7-29-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker or cornerlights for your VW? (Cullen)*

IN STOCK!
*NOTE for US spec small bumpers ONLY!*








Make sure your car does *NOT* have a visible screw in the outer edge as seen at the RED ARROW!
If it does so there is no clear or smoked turnsignals that will fit your bumper!!

_Quote »_
Clear turnsignals:

*IN STOCK*
*Clear turnsignals: $29.99pair w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT!* (Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)

***************************************************************
Smoked turnsignals:

*IN STOCK*
*Smoked turnsignals: $29.99pair w/free shipping*

*You can pay with a credit/debit card without having a PAYPAL ACCOUNT!* (Just click on the button and follow the instructions!)


***************************************************************
*CLEAR:*

_Quote »_








***************************************************************

*$39.99 PAIR w/free shipping USA & CANADA*

***************************************************************



*SMOKED*









$39.99 shipped to your door!
**************************************************************


*$39.99 PAIR w/free shipping USA & CANADA*


***************************************************************



_Modified by Cullen at 7:04 PM 9-2-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker or cornerlights for your VW? (Cullen)*

*Mk3*
*IN STOCK*
*
PICTURE CLICKABLE*


These are OE look (meaning they look like the ones that came on your car) except they have WHITE (clear) lens, we supply them with AMBER LED bulbs because:
A) Your Mk4 takes 3watt bulbs and there is NO 3watt amber bulbs, so runing the 5watt amber ones you run a risk of heat damage!
B) The painted bulbs do not look very "deep" in their color and looses their tint after a while turning white








*LED bulbs remain the same color and will last MANY TIMES LONGER!*

*$39.99 shipped US and CANADA*


*IN STOCK AND SHIPS PRIORITY TO YOU WITH TRACKING SAME DAY OR NEXT BUSINESS DAY!*
_Modified by Cullen at 3:30 PM 11-5-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 3:32 PM 11-5-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker or cornerlights for your VW? (Cullen)*

*Mk4*
*IN STOCK*

_Quote »_
*
PICTURE CLICKABLE*


These are OE look (meaning they look like the ones that came on your car) except they have WHITE (clear) lens, we supply them with AMBER LED bulbs because:
A) Your Mk4 takes 3watt bulbs and there is NO 3watt amber bulbs, so runing the 5watt amber ones you run a risk of heat damage!
B) The painted bulbs do not look very "deep" in their color and looses their tint after a while turning white








LED bulbs remain the same color and will last MANY TIMES LONGER!

*$39.99 shipped US and CANADA*


*IN STOCK AND SHIPS PRIORITY TO YOU WITH TRACKING SAME DAY OR NEXT BUSINESS DAY!*









With the light and flash on....










_Modified by Cullen at 3:31 PM 11-5-2004_


_Modified by Cullen at 3:31 PM 11-5-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker or cornerlights for your VW? (Cullen)*

*Corrado
PREORDER CLOSED*
*MORE INFO:*
http://www.euro-cullen.com/for...?t=37
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1239992

_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_










Cullen said:


> *************************************************************
> *THIS IS WHAT WE ARE DOING:*
> Do it with one of the factories we deal with on a MASSPRODUCTION setup this would mean:
> 
> ...






Cullen said:


> *SAMPLES FROM THE SAME FACTORY ON OTHER SIMILAIR PRODUCTS WE HAVE MADE WITH THEM:*
> *TO ZOOM, CLICK ON THE PICTURES!!*
> ******************************************************
> CLEAR (preorders)
> ...




_Modified by Cullen at 3:38 PM 11-5-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker or cornerlights for your VW? (Cullen)*

*PASSAT B5.5
PREORDER CLOSED!*
*MORE INFO:*
http://www.euro-cullen.com/for...?t=70
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1272787


_Quote »_FIRST PICTURES OF THE SMOKED SAMPLES!!:

Some pictures to make it easier to visualize :
**************************************************************

*NOW:*








*************************************************************
*CLEAR THEN*








**
************************************************************
*SMOKED THEN:*









**

************************************************************

We are working closely with a factory that has been producing the clear sidemarkers (as found on the bumpers, not fender!) for the Mk4 VW's for quite some time now, we are working with their engineers, and they have recieved OEM samples from us.
Just to make it clear what we are talking about it's this:








I just want to point out ONCE MORE that this is not made in any semi professional molding factory but at a mass production plant, hence we are going to take the preorders to cover the tooling costs!

************************************************************

P.S. front only could be rear only too you can use them where you want, we will divide this into different preferences:

************************************************************
************************************************************
PICTURES OF PRODUCTS ALREADY IN PRODUCTION AT THE SAME FACTORY! We have these samples here these are our pics and I can confirm build quality to be excellent!! (Otherwise I would not pursue this for B5.5 owners!!)



> *************************************************************
> PREORDERED AND PAID:
> 
> CLEAR 2pc:
> ...






> _Modified by Cullen at 3:33 PM 11-5-2004_
> 
> 
> _Modified by Cullen at 3:39 PM 11-5-2004_


----------

